# TOTUGers April 2017 meeting report.



## Roy&Eira (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Everyone,


Our meeting was attended by

Keith Chen

Dennis & Ellen Craddock

Basil Dias

Lillian Elliott & Joe Lamb      

Mike & Dori  Frankland

Karen Kolb

Roy & Eira Martin

Elli Moos

Lynn Ortiz

Jim & Marilyn Webb

There were regrets from Keith & Jolene Baker, Jim & Marilyn Web and Tony Wohlfarth.



Basil Dias provided projection equipment and a screen for the meeting but I forgot to bring my PC so there were no presentations at the meeting.  



Refreshments were provided by many of the attendees. Dial an Exchange had provided take away gifts of their catalogs, screen cleaners, note pads and pens for attendees.



After the first 30 minutes mingle the attendees introduced themselves sharing information about the resorts that they owned at and places they had visited or planned to visit in the coming months.




There were discussion on various items experiences with time share exchanges, air flights from Toronto and the USA. Keith Chen shared his experiences in divesting and renting some of his timeshares.



The door prize draws for insulated beach bags, also provided by DAE, were won by Keith Chen, Mike & Dori Frankland, and Lynn Ortiz



There were only 15 members who attended the meeting and after some discussion it was decided to schedule a fall meeting in October and increase the fee to cover the cost of the room rental if less than 20 people attended. 



Enjoy your summer yours,

Roy & Eira


----------



## Dori (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks go to Roy, Eira and Basil for hosting our Spring meeting. It was so nice to see everyone! We do miss seeing some of our old friends and founding members, but has been a wonderful experience to get to know such a diverse group of timeshare experts! Hopefully, the fall meeting will bring some new members.

Enjoy your summer, everyone!

Dori


----------



## Elli (Apr 29, 2017)

Dori said:


> Thanks go to Roy, Eira and Basil for hosting our Spring meeting. It was so nice to see everyone! We do miss seeing some of our old friends and founding members, but has been a wonderful experience to get to know such a diverse group of timeshare experts! Hopefully, the fall meeting will bring some new members.
> 
> Enjoy your summer, everyone!
> 
> Dori


This was my first meeting in Toronto, thoroughly enjoyed meeting Ontario Tuggers and two from Buffalo.  Well done, Roy, Eira and Basil.


----------



## Dori (May 3, 2017)

Glad you could attend, Elli!

Dori


----------

